# snowbear hitch question...



## greenfreak (Dec 29, 2005)

hey all, I just got my new sb300 (flexblade) installed on my '93 cherokee. opted for the front mounted reciever hitch mounting option. Thing is, my jeep's lifted 3 inches and has larger than stock tires, so the hitch mount is approx. 4 inches higher than it would be on a stock vehicle. This makes mounting the plow a little tricky, and affects the angle of the plow. I was thinking of getting an adaptor for the hitch that would lower the socket. Found a 4" Hi-Low drop adaptor here, http://www.hitchesonline.com/special_mount_main.htm#EXTENSION. think this'll work? I'm worried by the fact that that page states that tounge weight is reduced by 50% when using it...

so, thoughts on that adaptor anyone? alternatives? or do I just live with the reciever being too high?

will post some pics as soon as I get a chance...


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

greenfreak said:


> hey all, I just got my new sb300 (flexblade) installed on my '93 cherokee. opted for the front mounted reciever hitch mounting option. Thing is, my jeep's lifted 3 inches and has larger than stock tires, so the hitch mount is approx. 4 inches higher than it would be on a stock vehicle. This makes mounting the plow a little tricky, and affects the angle of the plow. I was thinking of getting an adaptor for the hitch that would lower the socket. Found a 4" Hi-Low drop adaptor here, http://www.hitchesonline.com/special_mount_main.htm#EXTENSION. think this'll work? I'm worried by the fact that that page states that tounge weight is reduced by 50% when using it...
> 
> so, thoughts on that adaptor anyone? alternatives? or do I just live with the reciever being too high?
> 
> will post some pics as soon as I get a chance...


try it. it might work


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

dont see why it wouldnt work ...


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

Your front reciever hitch mount on the same bolts and holes as your bumper, so it is two flanges coming off of the mount. Take the hitch off, and bring it to a welding shop, have them cut the wings, make them longer and reenforce them. No more than $100 and will be permenant.
Just my 2 cents
Ivan


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

or just have a welder reinforce the 4" drop receiver with some 1/4 plate on the sides.
just another person's 2 cents...


----------



## greenfreak (Dec 29, 2005)

found another one, http://www.blueox.us/Accessories/droprcvrs.htm. this one looks sturdier. can't find any note regarding reduced tounge weight on the site, gonna send 'em an email... mebbe this one won't need any reinforcing...


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*New Snowbear Flexblade - hope it works for you*

My 92 XJ is stock height, and have had no problems with Flexblade plugged into HiddenHitch rcvr. Hope that Blue Ox works for you.

With the great blizzard of '06 (in the Phila PA are) behind us now, thought I'd include a link to a morning after pic. The Flexblade was able to push that pile to the height you see with no strain or damages.

http://www.hunterfamilypics.net/images/other stuff/jeepstuff/plow005.jpg

Don't let the Meyer's lights fool you, it's really a Snowbear. When you get yours going, how bout a pic or two?

Oh, and one more thing... if you got that big ugly switch with yours, I found a way to eliminate that by using 4 70 amp relays and a nice toggle on the dash. I'd be happy to share details with you if you're interested.


----------



## greenfreak (Dec 29, 2005)

bdhunter said:


> Don't let the Meyer's lights fool you, it's really a Snowbear. When you get yours going, how bout a pic or two?
> 
> Oh, and one more thing... if you got that big ugly switch with yours, I found a way to eliminate that by using 4 70 amp relays and a nice toggle on the dash. I'd be happy to share details with you if you're interested.


I'll post some pics soon, I don't have a digital camera so I've got to borrow one...

Also, I'd definately like to hear details on eliminating that huge switch box. Do tell...


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*For greenfreak*

How to eliminate that big Snowbear switch box

Email me at [email protected] and I'll give you some details how I eliminated it. You can also find it posted here if you search for "Snowbear big ugly"

Required buying 4 70 amp circuit breakers, a big connector, and a 3 way toggle switch, then some wiring and soldering.

Total cost - about 35.00 
Total value - priceless

If I can do it, you can too. Trust me.


----------

